# Easy Hoppin' John



## JM (Oct 1, 2011)

Ok, it's not really Hoppin' John but close and easy to do.

- bacon
- black eyed peas
- rice
- cayenne pepper to taste
- 1 onion
- chicken stock

Cook the black eyed peas and rise, add to uncooked rice and chicken stock. Simmer until rice is cooked. Add onion, cayenne pepper and chopped microwaved bacon.


----------

